# Beercan Chickens in Brinkmann Smoke N Grill



## markb2012 (Jun 3, 2012)

I just cooked these babies yesterday and thought I would share with y'all.

2 Chickens (about 3 lbs each) / covered with EVOO & _Tony Chachere Creole Seasoning (inside & out). Beercans had minced Garlic & Apple juice (Beer was only for me :__). Chickens had half an Apple stuffed in the neck. Put Chickens onto Beercans & into holders then, into a foil pan and spritzed with Apple juice._

Maverick Wireless BBQ Thermometer Set - Maverick ET732 ($59 at Amazon)


(A MUST have item!)

Brinkmann Smoke N Grill ($38 at Walmart) 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brinkmann-Smoke-N-Grill-Charcoal-Smoker/876295







	

		
			
		

		
	
      
	

		
			
		

		
	







                                                       (That's Dusty- he supervised this operation!)

2:00-2:20 pm   Lit Charcoal (Kingsford) in Chimney







2:30 pm            Poured Charcoal into the Smoker (shown) & added lit Charcoal in the middle / added 3 chunks of Hickory wood /

                        installed the Water bowl (above Charcoal bowl) and filled with 1 Gal of Water.






	

		
			
		

		
	
      
	

		
			
		

		
	







                                                      ...put foil pan with Chickens onto top grill level of Smoker and put on the Smoker top.

                                                      (FYI- Fire Extinguisher was just out of pic- I almost forgot this item!)

2:40 pm            Smoker 255° / Chickens 54°

4:19 pm            Smoker 225° / Chickens 144°

4:31 pm            Smoker 217° / Chickens 144°

5:00 pm            Losing Smoker temp- added more Charcoal (3 Fireplace shovels full)

5:09 pm            Smoker 194° / Chickens 145°

5:36 pm            Removed water pan from Smoker / put Chickens on grill at Medium level to be closer to Charcoal bowl for

                        more heat. Brinkmann manual says cook Chickens to 180°.







5:37 pm            Smoker 196° / Chickens 142°

5:39 pm            Smoker 232° / Chickens 142°

5:40 pm            Smoker 235° / Chickens 142°

5:42 pm            Smoker 277° / Chickens 144°

5:50 pm            Smoker 412° / Chickens 154°

5:51 pm            Smoker 469° / Chickens 169°

6:04 pm            Smoker 459° / Chickens 181°

6:10 pm            Took out Chickens.







6:30 pm            Chowed down! Mmm, Chickens were moist & skin was crispy!

I love this Smoker!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 3, 2012)

Great Start!


----------

